
Free logo maker bait and switch? - le-mark
Has anyone notice that all the free logo makers on line (at least the first page of google results) all advertise &#x27;free logo&#x27;s&#x27; but charge to download anything? This is a recent development, the last time I used these services in 2016, you could actually download an image without the bait and switch.<p>Does anyone know of a service that provides truly free logos?
======
cronjobma
Free logos, with no bait and switch, no email sign up or any of that stuff
required --> [http://logodust.com](http://logodust.com)

